# RIP to the bad guy, Razor Ramon, Scott Hall



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2022)

fucking gutted rn


----------



## Crungy (Mar 14, 2022)

What the hell!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2022)

Crungy said:


> What the hell!


He broke his hip last week and had surgery done for it.Apparently there was complications and he suffered several heart attacks due to blood clots.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2022)

Ploy770 said:


> So sad to hear this. It was said that he was placed on life support.
> 
> Condolence to his family. RIP to the legend.


He was, but the family decided to pull the plug.


----------



## narad (Mar 14, 2022)

As not a huge wrestling fan, I'm surprised that the deaths of wrestlers hit me so hard. I think in the early-mid 90s, these guys just seemed larger than life. Somehow it's always at odds with the idea that they're real people and they get old and that actually ~30 years have passed :-/


----------



## watson503 (Mar 15, 2022)

Rest in peace, Scott Hall.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 15, 2022)

Man, I remember back in the day when Razor Ramon and Diezel jumped ship to Ted Turner's corner and changed everything about the kayfabe storytelling aspect of pro wrestling. NWO in the 90s was such a huge deal, and Scott Hall with Kevin Nash played a huge part of making it all fun. 

RIP


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 15, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, I remember back in the day when Razor Ramon and Diezel jumped ship to Ted Turner's corner and changed everything about the kayfabe storytelling aspect of pro wrestling. NWO in the 90s was such a huge deal, and Scott Hall with Kevin Nash played a huge part of making it all fun.
> 
> RIP


It's why it hits hard. My house lived and breathed mid-late '90s WCW. Hall, Nash, Sting, and DDP were my fuckin idols as a kid.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 16, 2022)

narad said:


> As not a huge wrestling fan, I'm surprised that the deaths of wrestlers hit me so hard. I think in the early-mid 90s, these guys just seemed larger than life. Somehow it's always at odds with the idea that they're real people and they get old and that actually ~30 years have passed :-/


I'm the same way...I could casually watch on the weekend mornings or Monday night when nothing else was on, but I always vividly remembered the wrestlers and their gimmicks/antics. I ended up watching "Dark Side of the Ring" one night and got instantly hooked (also watched the A&E legends series devoted to WWE). All the background drama with these guys makes their lives even more interesting. I highly recommend that series to anyone that was entertained by wrestling as a kid.


----------



## narad (Mar 17, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> I'm the same way...I could casually watch on the weekend mornings or Monday night when nothing else was on, but I always vividly remembered the wrestlers and their gimmicks/antics. I ended up watching "Dark Side of the Ring" one night and got instantly hooked (also watched the A&E legends series devoted to WWE). All the background drama with these guys makes their lives even more interesting. I highly recommend that series to anyone that was entertained by wrestling as a kid.



Thanks for that series / checking it out now.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 17, 2022)

I remember when he came with out with Kevin Nash, Hulk Hogan and one other guy (that looked exactly like 90's Kirk Hammett ) in the 90s with New World Order. I loved wrestling back then, but grew out of it in the early 2000s because I focused more on guitar playing and reading Guitar World in my spare time.

RIP Scott Hall, say hello to Canadian wrestling legend Chris Benoit for me!


----------



## Manurack (Mar 17, 2022)

For the nWo reference about the guy who looked like Kirk Hammett, he was Syxx/X-pac lol

Syxx/X-pac



Hammett lol



As an 8/9 year old in the late 90s, I thought they looked almost exactly the same lol


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 17, 2022)

narad said:


> Thanks for that series / checking it out now.


I've seen 'em all and if I were to recommend any episodes it'd be the Plane Ride from Hell or the Collision in Korea. The latter is when Eric Bischoff took WCW to North Korea in the Kim Jong Il era and performed to an Olympic level stadium where attendance was mandatory and crowd reaction was non-existent.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 17, 2022)

As someone who's been a wrestling fan near 3 decades and does a wrestling podcast, this was devastating. My podcast is going to do a watch along of Razor vs HBK in the ladder match at WM10 For tribute.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 21, 2022)

Another one of my wrestling heros gone.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 24, 2022)

As mentioned above, wrestlers dying, for some reason, hits harder than other celebrities. 

I wasn't that big into Scott Hall, but loved his contribution to both WCW and WWF/WWE, along with TNA stuff.


----------

